# Hold on tight, this could get bumpy!



## Blake Bowden (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Traveling Man (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Just wrong on _so_ many levels...


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 8, 2011)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Just wrong on _so_ many levels...



Yet still so funny!


----------



## THemenway (Nov 10, 2011)

The title of that picture should be:
Haulin' A$$


----------



## khilles (Nov 10, 2011)

Lol oh man thats funny


----------



## thor9541 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Wow!!!*

Speechless


----------



## JTM (Nov 27, 2011)

THemenway:71527 said:
			
		

> The title of that picture should be:
> Haulin' A$$


oh lord


----------



## Ed Nelson (Nov 27, 2011)

A few years ago, I would have laughed, but that's about the time I lowered by motorcycle's suspension 2003 Suzuki Volusia).

The lowering looked awesome, and I took my wife with me for a few rides. When I would hit a bump or pothole, I would hear a "shhhhppp" sound. It was annoying, but I couldn't figure out what it was.

I got tired of hearing it and really started to investigate, and found out that the rear fender was low enough to the tire thanks to my handy-dandy lowering that the fender would rub the tire with the extra weight on the back of the bike (we are both plus-sized models)...AND a bolt on the underside of the fender had neatly carved out a groove in the sidewall of the rear tire...AND I had forgotten to adjust the rear break for the new angle of the suspension the the drum was baking like an pottery kiln.

I now let the professionals work on my new bike.


----------

